# 9mm Hi Point fun, fun...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just got a 9mm hi point to go along with my springfield XD9. The Hi point is awesome, put on a leapers red dot, got some extra clips, now I'm gonna stock up on ammo. I LOVE GUNS!:thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Just got a 9mm hi point to go along with my springfield XD9. The Hi point is awesome, put on a leapers red dot, got some extra clips, now I'm gonna stock up on ammo. I LOVE GUNS!:thumbup:


*Who are you? JK, I thought you had guns already. What kind of red dot did you put on a high point? I had one before and had no problems with it but thought it was a bit heavy, and now I realize my XDM45 is just as heavy when I put it on to carry. Not CCW but carry ,before anyone says " What the Hell would you try to conceal a full size for?" Around the property is where I'm wearing it. I'm just gonna start carrying my PMR30 from now on. It weighs nothing and has the accuracy of a full size with 30 rounds of .MAG, can't beat that even with a 57 I've compared them and not much diff in ballistics but a huge diff in price of weapon and ammo. I still love my 57's tho, great guns and round just pricey.:thumbsup:*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I just noticed what the red dot you mentioned was. I guess you got the carbine so nevermind what I said in the above post. Makes sense now.:001_huh: I thought you were talking about the pistol because of the XD reference. Durrr!!!!*


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Yea i meant to say I got the carbine, I've looked at the hi point pistols, there priced good I just really didn't like the feel of them. The carbine is pretty awesome though, I'm have it dailed in shooting 1in. groups at 50yds, I wish you could get the high capacity mags for it, they make a 15 rd mag but I would like to have a 30 rd. just for the heck of it. For my XD9 I recently got a 32rd mag, you can sling some lead with that joker.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I could be wrong but I thought those carbines used Glock mags, if so you can get 30 rd mags all over.*


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Really, I'm not sure that would be great if they did.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Points do not take Glock mags that I know of, that would be KelTec.


----------



## phil c (Jan 19, 2008)

Seems like an awful lot of people put Hi Point down. They are a fun reliable piece!


----------



## pierfishallday (Aug 20, 2012)

Have the. 45 carbine and trust that joker with me life! Hundreds of rounds through it without a hiccup. Only downside its a pain to fieldstrip. So much of a pain that i havnt bothered taking it apart to clean. I just clean the barrel and chamber and bolt face the best i can and let her rip. Butt ugly gun but just as reliable as any 1000 dollar AR IMO


----------

